# SimpleShot Scout or Hammer for first?



## bnolsen

I was just wondering if the Scout does anything the Hammer doesn't? And is there any reason I might prefer getting the scout first?

I know the hammer is a bit pricey compared to the scout but it seems more of a total "system".


----------



## treefork

The Scout would be a good choice for shooting round ball ammo .


----------



## brucered

They are completely different holds and band attachments methods. As for the Scout doing anything the Hammer can't, I don't think so in terms of what it can shot (flatbands, tubes) and how it shoots it (OTT, TTF).

If you are only using it for Slingshot, I'd take the Scout.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

The scout allows you to test all grip and shooting styles. The hammer allows you to test hammer grip and OTF, that's it. If for some reason you are absolutely sure you are a natural hammergrip OTF shooter, by all means get the hammer. If not you want the scout so you can do some trial and error to discover your natural shooting style.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Phoul Mouth said:


> The scout allows you to test all grip and shooting styles. The hammer allows you to test hammer grip and OTF, that's it. If for some reason you are absolutely sure you are a natural hammergrip OTF shooter, by all means get the hammer. If not you want the scout so you can do some trial and error to discover your natural shooting style.


Since we are all babies and can't be trusted to edit our own posts I guess quoting oneself and clearing up an error is the only recourse us adults have.

I think you meant the hammer from simpleshot, not jeorg spraves hammer. If that is the case you could actually test both OTF and TTF with the hammer, but you still wouldn't be able to test any grip except hammer, which I personally think is the most uncomfortable and unnatural grip there is for slingshot shooting.


----------



## bnolsen

Yes simpleshot hammer. I figured out that you are correct, the simpleshot hammer is just a single hold. I decided to grab a scout and stay simple.


----------



## pult421

Scout as a first.


----------



## erlkonig

Scout!


----------



## Ibojoe

Both are great slingshots. But the scout is a great first .


----------



## truthornothing

I like both. But if you are only using as a slingshot I'd go Scout. I love my Hammer for the Slingbow portion, though its a heck of a slingshot too


----------



## inconvenience

Scout 1000%.

Some people really do love hammer style. I can't use it because I have a bum wrist. It can put a lot of stress on you.

And like everyone said you can try hammer grip on the Scout anyway.

Don't be like me and try a million things that end up not being comfortable before you find what is right for your anatomy and style.


----------



## NaturalFork

Between those two, Scout for sure. I would say the Ocularis should be considered as well.

http://simple-shot.com/slingshots/ocularis-axiom-poly/


----------



## bnolsen

The ocularis system definitely looks very interesting. Losing bearings of course is probably the biggest risk on that one, but the attachment system does look fast and easy. I notice they are out of 3/4" thick. Anyways I'll wait for my scout, get some ammo and a backstop ready.


----------



## inconvenience

bnolsen said:


> The ocularis system definitely looks very interesting. Losing bearings of course is probably the biggest risk on that one, but the attachment system does look fast and easy. I notice they are out of 3/4" thick. Anyways I'll wait for my scout, get some ammo and a backstop ready.


Yea. Anyone ordering an Ocularus should invest $5 in an extra set of plugs and bearings. At first they want to jump from your hands.


----------

